# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  Britton & Santa Fe

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Steve

Pete am I seeing this right that Broadway Ext didnt even exist north of Hefner Rd?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Pete am I seeing this right that Broadway Ext didnt even exist north of Hefner Rd?


Technically that's Britton.  Hefner goes under Broadway Extension.

----------


## RadicalModerate

In order to avoid confusion, they probably should have called it The Edmond Diagonal rather than The Broadway Extension.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I hardly doubt anyone is confused, lol.

----------


## Teo9969

> Pete am I seeing this right that Broadway Ext didnt even exist north of Hefner Rd?


Looks almost exactly like a 1969 version of today's Lake Hefner Parkway -> Portland at the Memorial intersection.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Pete am I seeing this right that Broadway Ext didnt even exist north of Hefner Rd?


I went to college in Edmond in 1971 and I can remember them working on the Broadway Extension.  Before that, it was just a two-lane blacktop.  To get into OKC, the quickest ways were to either take Boulevard or go west out to May Ave.  The south end of Edmond was basically 15th St.  There were a few things further out, but not much.

----------


## ctchandler

When I was driving it daily in the late 60's, it was called the "Broadway Bottleneck".  That three miles of two lane was a miserable place to be during rush hour.
C. T.

----------

